# Decent weight belt?



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking to get a decent belt for a bit more support on dedlifts, also a belt that I can add weight to dips with. I've been using the gyms one for dips but it's broken ....... recon it's time to get my own.

any particular brands or just buy a random one from eBay?


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Strength shop do some nice IPF approved lever belts. Though you would need a separate dipping belt...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrM said:


> Looking to get a decent belt for a bit more support on dedlifts, also a belt that I can add weight to dips with. I've been using the gyms one for dips but it's broken ....... recon it's time to get my own.
> 
> any particular brands or just buy a random one from eBay?


 Just thread a buckle strap through your belt and through the hole in the weight plates then buckle up and ride the dips wave.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301801322188

2-pack of 2.5m x 25mm Cam Buckle Tie-Down Endless Lashing 400kg; Cargo Straps

you'll find them cheaper but they're an example.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just thread a buckle strap through your belt and through the hole in the weight plates then buckle up and ride the dips wave.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301801322188
> 
> ...


 Thanks, have a load of cargo straps in the garage.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrM said:


> Thanks, have a load of cargo straps in the garage.


 Beats carrying two belts into the gym, just carry a strap and lifting belt.


----------

